# popliteal fossa/saphenous block



## emess (Sep 23, 2008)

Would anyone know what code to use for a popliteal fossa/saphenous block?


----------



## saran2383@gmail.com (Sep 24, 2008)

*nerve block*

Poplitial fossa -64445

Saphenous nerve -64447


----------

